# Just stopping by to say Hello and share some snow :)



## Katzie (Jul 18, 2010)

I can't believe we have had snow on the ground since the Dec. 26th blizzard and more is predicted to head this way Tuesday.

Kirby who just turned 11 months old on Friday absolutely loves loves loves the snow. If you would like to see all of his snow adventures, he has his own facebook page :blush: and you can find it by looking for Kirby OMelia. His family and friends actually requested he have his own page, can you believe it :blink:

Here are some of the pictures from all the snow...


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Kirby is precious :wub: I love that last picture of him wearing the sweater, he's soo fluffy and lovable! Thanks for sharing


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Brrrrr....but sooo cute!!


----------



## MaxnMinnie (Aug 5, 2010)

kirby is so cute in his little sweater. sweaters and winter clothing are so cute on malts aren't they? thanks for sharing!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

YAAAY Kirby and Kathy are here  I have't seen you post in SM in a long time!! Glad that you popped in  but I can imagine how hard it can be to keep up with website in the busy life. loved these photos :wub: thanks for sharing and of course, love the Kirby-ster so much :wub: my malts love the snow too by the way. Any chance you can send some snow our way? ^_^

Kat


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Kitzy looks like he is having a ball!!!!! He is soooo cute. Are you in Greece?:innocent:


----------



## Katzie (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks everyone, glad you like the pictures. I have been trying to decide on a new camera as I have worn out my Kodak Easyshare :blink::HistericalSmiley: Anyone have a Samsung ST600 Digital Camera? I'm trying to stay in the $200- price range so if anyone has any camera knowledge any helpful reviews would be appreciated.

Kat - We are waiting for the rain to turn to snow. We are suppose to have heavy snow from around midnight to 8am. I'd be happy to send some your way but I have a feeling by the time it got to you it would be just water:huh:
Kirby will be sure to have some extra fun in the snow for everyone here I'm sure. Would you believe that Kirby even loves rain?? I have never seen a dog love rain like he does, I have to bribe(I mean ask) him to come in for a treat cause he wants to stay out in the rain and catch it in his mouth...he is just so silly:chili:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Kathy - I'm so glad to see you and cute Kirby here. :thumbsup: It's been too long. He looks like he's having such a blast in the snow. What a handsome boy in his sweater. :wub::wub: Tyler's not wild about snow. His paws touch the cold and he freezes...in place.:HistericalSmiley: Hoping he might wear boots for tomorrow's snow. I'll have to check out Kirby's page. :chili::chili:


----------



## Katzie (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi Sue...thanks and sorry it's been a while but between the holidays, the snow and I have been doing some major renovating on my house...the only site I have been going on is FB. If you check out Kirby's page you will see he has boots which he won't keep on, a nice hooded coat he also won't keep on...he is definitely clothing challenged :w00t::chili: I am just so happy he kept his sweaters on long enough to get some good pictures. The one picture of him in the wind he is actually trying to pull the sweater off but with the wind blowing it's hard to notice he has the edge of the sweater in his mouth :HistericalSmiley:
I hope that Tyler will enjoy this snow we are getting and maybe he'll love the boots!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I know the feeling. Every harness I put on him; every sweater or coat I pull over him -- he's got the open mouth going.:smpullhair: But once they're on he's fine It's snowing pretty hard here right now so he'll have his chance tomorrow.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Kirby is really enjoying the white stuff:w00t:, that little guy needs to come to AZ and run in the sand here, it's alot warmer little Kirby, gosh I am glad your back. Stay warm ok


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

Cute!! I love Malt/Snow pics!!!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

such cute pics!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Kathy ... Kirby is adorable! :wub::wub: I especially love the last picture of him in that cute sweater. :wub::wub:

I'm curious as to how long our fluff babies can stay outside in the snow without getting too cold or getting frostbitten paw toes. My Snowball does not seem to like the snow ... so, I am just wondering if he is just more sensitive to the cold. I would love to see him romp and play in the snow like Kirby does ... you can tell Kirby is having an absolute ball!


----------



## Katzie (Jul 18, 2010)

Kirby does absolutely love being out in the snow. I do limit the time and I do change his sweater once it gets snow all over it. The longest I've had him out is about 15 mins. He ended up with a bunch of chunks of snow hanging off his legs but he was good and let me use the blow dryer to melt them off and then dry his hair. Apparently he likes cold paws cause he went through a lot of trouble to bury 3 of his boots, not much sense in putting 1 on....LOL:HistericalSmiley: He also doesn't like a coat with a hood, his favorite thing to wear is his red sweatshirt. I have a feeling we will get several more chances to test out different outwear. The only thing I don't like is he does go out to go potty and even though I have shoveled a big enough place for him, he insists on romping in all the snow and comes in all wet.:huh: On the other hand I have to be happy cause he reserves using the pee pads for when there is no other option. :thumbsup:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Snowy & Crystal would very much enjoy playing with you, Kirby in the snow :wub:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

kirby is adorable ! he looks like hes having so much fun , i actually am not sure if dolce likes snow or not but i have the feeling he doesnt ..


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Kirby is cute, cute, cute!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Looks like Kirby is lovin' that snow!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

How adorable is Kirby in the snow! He looks great in red. You need that so you can see him!:HistericalSmiley:Great pics! Thanks!


----------

